# Baby Names



## Scot

O.K. our 6th child is due in April. We do not know if it's a boy or a girl. Does anyone have any cool Scottish/Irish names to recommend? Our children's names are Erin Faith (girl), Declan Scot (boy), Morgan Greer (girl), Keelin Blair (girl) and Briannon Colleen (girl). We need names that end with "n" to keep the tradition going.


----------



## ~~Susita~~

YAY more babies!! 

Fionn is pretty, Fionna.

But my personal favorite is Haggis. Just kidding! It's Malcolm. Beautiful name.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Seamus is Irish for James. That is a nice name. Pronounced Shay-mus


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

If a boy Travis, if a girl...well just pray that doesn't happen.


----------



## Scot

> If a boy Travis, if a girl...well just pray that doesn't happen.





That's what my boy is praying!


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Of course, I hate sharing these things, ahead of MY opportunity to use them (hmmm...?!)

But here: possibly will use for a female middle name, if I have another daughter
-- Muireáin = sea white/fair gaelic


----------



## Scot

> -- Muireáin = sea white/fair gaelic



My wife likes that name.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

My other daughters' middle names:
Aileen
Caitriona
Seonaid
Blair


----------



## Scot

> Blair


----------



## DMcFadden

My grandchildren's first and middle names . . .

Micah Shaw
Carson Clark
Dylan Antrim
[Rylan Everett] (any week now)


----------



## Augusta

Found a cool website. They even pronounce them for you. Irish Baby Names


----------



## larryjf

Boys: Chalmers (son of the lord), Finlay (Fair hero, sunbeam), Ian (as in Ian Paisley), Macauley (Righteous).

Girls: Ainsley (My meadow), Bonnie (Sweet and good), Grear (Watchful), Kyla (Lovely), Maisie (Child of light)


----------



## toddpedlar

Boys: Iain or Euan, Gawain, Duncan, Nolan, Kieran

Girls: Meghan, Gwendolyn, Sheridan, Carolan


----------



## Richard King

No Longer A Libertine said:


> If a boy Travis, if a girl...well just pray that doesn't happen.





Now that is funny Travis! 
I love it when I spew coffee on my self first thing in the morning.


----------



## BJClark

On the Irish Side...for boys..

In that you said you wanted one that ends with "N' keeping with the rest..
Kevin could work..with Lee as a middle name...(that's actually my brother's name)..

Or even Quinn; Sean; Shaun; 

or Ultan, which is not very common..

Ultan Lee 

Ultan Riley

Aidan Quinn

On the Scottish Side for boys..


Anderson

Colin 

Colquhoun 

Caelan 

Kennan 

Calan 

Toren 

Peyton 

Edan

Evan


----------



## LadyCalvinist

Someone at my church just named his son Finnegan and although it's not Irish if you want a name that ends in n How about CALVIN.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Scot said:


> O.K. our 6th child is due in April. We do not know if it's a boy or a girl. Does anyone have any cool Scottish/Irish names to recommend? Our children's names are Erin Faith (girl), Declan Scot (boy), Morgan Greer (girl), Keelin Blair (girl) and Briannon Colleen (girl). We need names that end with "n" to keep the tradition going.



Morgan is a (Welsh) boy's name; I know as my brother is called Morgan.


----------



## Scot

> Morgan is a (Welsh) boy's name; I know as my brother is called Morgan.



It can also be used for a girl and may mean either 'great queen' or 'bright sea'

You're right, it probably comes from Welsh. It's still Celtic.


----------

